# what engines fit a 1996 nissan 200sx



## dmon611 (Dec 4, 2003)

i just wanted to know if anyone can tell me what type of engines would fit a 1996 nissan 200sx se-r? i kno its a noob question but i want to find out before i go out and buy an engine.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

GA16DE
SR20DE
SR16VE
SR20VE
SR20DET
SR20VET

I'm sure there's more than this. I say get a DET or at least a VE.


----------



## dmon611 (Dec 4, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> GA16DE
> SR20DE
> SR16VE
> SR20VE
> ...


**where can i get information about the differences on the engines???***


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Right here.


----------



## s12rally (Dec 5, 2003)

among these engines there are slight variations.
sr20det
there are the bluebird sr which is the least expensive
then there is the gti-r which is the BEST sr20det that there is!
it has bigger oilpan, racing cams, quad throttle bodies,oil squirters for the pistons.
227hp to the crank
this sr is usually 800 to1000 more there abouts. I suggest searching ebay "sr20det"
sr16ve 
there are 2, the reg. you can find easy, the other is the n1 which is rare.
n1 is 197hp to the crank with an extra 1000 rpms to redline!!
there are 2 variations of the sr20ve one is 187hp the other 204hp
the one with 187 is easy to find. i seen it on ebay for 1600.

myself, Id like to have the sr20vet, but i don't have the dough to import an x-trail GT from japan(late2000-present)these are very rare i head there are only like 200 made.

you may think about buying the least expensive sr20de(jdm) and highly mod it(like getting a turbo manafold and get a cheap t25 turbo, like off a dsm eclipse or the like)can get one for 500-700


...........too much time on my hands.


----------



## Se-Rkid2012 (Nov 12, 2003)

if you want an honest opinion, i would go with the sr20de or the sr20ve... i mean the real question is how much money do you want to throw down on this motor. the sr tranny is real weak, so if you do go with the turbo, get the bluebird one, the gti-r has too much ass for the transmission, a buddy of mine went through 4 trannys before he got a 7000 dollar custon tranny made. the thing kept throwing gears. i know for a fact that if you get the 91-94 jdm sr20de, it has 10:1 compression and with a few mods like CAI, exhaust, headers, and jim wolf cams and jim wolf ecu you might be able to get low 14's if not you might touch the 13's. i don't know much about the ve, but i'm sure it's even better than the other one, but it's your car you do what you want, if you're looking for the cheap way go NA, if you want to toss about 7 grand for a turbo be my guest, the thing will be fast as all hell.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Se-Rkid2012 said:


> the sr tranny is real weak, so if you do go with the turbo, get the bluebird one, the gti-r has too much ass for the transmission, a buddy of mine went through 4 trannys before he got a 7000 dollar custon tranny made. the thing kept throwing gears. i know for a fact that if you get the 91-94 jdm sr20de, it has 10:1 compression...


I don't understand your logic behind the SE-R having a weak tranny and installing a BB or GTi-R engine. The tranny is weak, period, and it can go out even if you are NA. It all depends oh how well you take care of it and your driving manners.

Also, 10:1 SR20DEs are RARE. They were made in the UK, and very few made it to Japan. So I don't know where you got your "facts" from. 

Please clarify what you were trying to state.


----------



## Se-Rkid2012 (Nov 12, 2003)

what i was saying is the 91 motors from japan do have 10:1 compression. if you go to sr20development.com and you look i think it maybe a p12 or something i know it's a red top. the only thing that is different from the others are the pistons. and yeah the trannys are weak but if you get the gti-r motor i don't even think the way you drive it makes a differnce. the power that that motor has is just too much i think. all the turbo ff cars around here all blew trannies. yeah even the NA can trash trannies but if you think about it how much do you really have to do to an NA sr to get around 200 real wheel hp... see what i'm saying.


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

i was thinkin of getting an sr20de motor from a 91-94 se-r and dropping it into my 95 200sx... would this be harder to swap than the using the motor from a 95-97 200 se-r??? or are they the same?...cuz i here that the mounting is different....and yes i have searched but havent really found the answer.


----------



## Se-Rkid2012 (Nov 12, 2003)

the jdm sr is good. if you haev the 1.6 i think it does bolt up but you'll need ecu read above for engine info.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

You forgot some.
SR18DE(Used in JDM AWD Sunny ATTESSA) 
GA15D(Base Sunny carb'd engine)
GA16i(1990 B12 Sentra engine)
GA20Di(base model Maxima engine in Eastern block countries, IIRC)
GA18Di(IIRC, it was used in some foreign markets)
You could also possibly use either a KA24DE or QR25DE or even a E16, but none of these would be worth it as the bigger 2 are heavy and never used in a B12-14 Sentra stock.


----------

